# Habemos/Hay personas que pensamos distinto



## jazmin1492

Ya sé que habemos no está registrada en el diccionario y que no es correcto su uso pero si deseo incluirme en un determinado grupo entonces ¿cómo expreso la idea? si quiero decir ¨habemos personas que pensamos distinto¨ es decir incluirme entre esas personas que piensan distinto ¿de qué forma lo expreso? no puedo decir ¨somos personas que pensamos distinto¨ entonces ¿cómo es correcto para incluirme? no sólo en esta oración si no en todas en las que quiera incluirme ¨en la escuela también habemos estudiantes inteligentes¨ en ésta sí sería correcto ¨en la escuela también somos estudiantes inteligentes¨? además de estas formas ¨existimos muchas personas que pensamos distinto¨ ¨en la escuela también existimos estudiantes inteligentes¨  ¿hay otra forma más correcta o directa? ¿es correcto?  ¨hay muchas personas que pensamos distinto?¨ ¨hay muchos estudiantes que somos inteligentes en la escuela¨ ¨hay muchas mujeres que pensamos que no todos los hombres son iguales¨


----------



## Ludaico

Hola, jazmin:
Se podría decir, por ejemplo: "_Algunas personas *pensamos* distinto_" o "_hay personas, *entre las que me cuento*, que piensan distinto_" o "_algunos *pensamos* distinto_" o "_pienso distinto, al igual que otras personas_" o...
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 





jazmin1492 said:


> no puedo decir ¨somos personas que pensamos distinto¨


Yo creo que sí se puede decir, pero cambiando algo, claro: "somos muchos los que pensamos distinto"; "algunos pensamos distinto"; "somos más de uno los que pensamos distinto". 





> ¿es correcto? ¨hay muchas personas que pensamos distinto?¨


Comparto esta duda. Creo que en la lengua hablada, es como lo diría yo, pero la concordancia verbal no es correcta, desde luego. 
Se podría decir: "hay muchas personas, entre las que me incluyo, que piensan distinto". (Pero mi tendencia sería a usar "pensamos" en lugar de "piensan", a pesar de todo). 

Esperemos la opinión de los gramáticos. 

Saludos.
(Me he cruzado con Ludaico. Veo que él sí que propone "piensan" en un ejemplo similar).


----------



## Bashti

Lagarto, lagarto. Si por aquí oímos lo de habemos se nos ponen los pelos como escarpias. Hoy día es un vulgarismo de los gordos. Como semos en lugar de somos.


----------



## swift

Una explicación clarita aquí.


----------



## clares3

Bashti said:


> Lagarto, lagarto. Si por aquí oímos lo de habemos se nos ponen los pelos como escarpias. Hoy día es un vulgarismo de los gordos. Como semos en lugar de somos.


Hola
Me uno al repelús.


----------



## Lactolumen

jazmin1492 said:


> Ya sé que habemos no está registrada en el diccionario y que no es correcto su uso pero si deseo incluirme en un determinado grupo entonces ¿cómo expreso la idea? si quiero decir ¨habemos personas que pensamos distinto¨ es decir incluirme entre esas personas que piensan distinto ¿de qué forma lo expreso? no puedo decir ¨somos personas que pensamos distinto¨ entonces ¿cómo es correcto para incluirme? no sólo en esta oración si no en todas en las que quiera incluirme ¨en la escuela también habemos estudiantes inteligentes¨ en ésta sí sería correcto ¨en la escuela también somos estudiantes inteligentes¨? además de estas formas ¨existimos muchas personas que pensamos distinto¨ ¨en la escuela también existimos estudiantes inteligentes¨  ¿hay otra forma más correcta o directa? ¿es correcto?  ¨hay muchas personas que pensamos distinto?¨ ¨hay muchos estudiantes que somos inteligentes en la escuela¨ ¨hay muchas mujeres que pensamos que no todos los hombres son iguales¨


Yo diría:         -          -He (aquí) quien piensa distinto                 -Ha(y) quien piensa distinto                 -Hemos (aquí) quienes pensamos distinto                  -hago uso de este adverbio locativo que "hay" ya trae calcificado de la unión Ha + y (del "hic latino" que hoy en dia no es más que de uso poético ej: "Heme y" con el significado de "Heme ahí/aquí/allí")                      - y creo que no hay falta alguna con decir ello así. Así es como lo uso y sinceramente no cesaré de usarlo sin importar que digan porque aparte de ser lógico provee diversidad sobre de quien o quienes, se ó no se, habla.                                     -                                    -                                  -                                     -                                   -                                     -                                   -                                           -                           - Por cierto la palabra ahí se deriva del "a" derivado del "ad" latino y del adverbio locativo "y" derivado del "hic" latino y no directamente del latin vulgar como el hipotético "adhic", se usaba mucho como "a y" (con el significado de "a allí" "a aquí" o algo similar) y se terminó calcificando con la forma de "ahí" cerca de la era en que se calcificó ha + y. Esto se vuelve obviísimo cuando se lee el cantar del mio cid a como se escribió originalmente.


----------



## flljob

Namarne said:


> ¨hay muchas personas que pensamos distinto?¨
> 
> Comparto esta duda. Creo que en la lengua hablada, es como lo diría yo, pero la concordancia verbal no es correcta, desde luego.
> 
> Esperemos la opinión de los gramáticos.



No entiendo lo de la concordancia verbal. "Hay" es un impersonal.


----------



## Ludaico

flljob said:


> No entiendo lo de la concordancia verbal. "Hay" es un impersonal.



Creo tenerlo claro: la concordancia de "hay" (3ª persona) debería serla con "piensan" (3ª persona), y no con "pensamos" (1ª persona).


----------



## flljob

Hay los que piensan que es incorrecto y hay los que pensamos que no lo es.

No entiendo por qué tendría que haber concordancia entre el sujeto impersonal y el objeto directo.


----------



## Ludaico

flljob said:


> Hay los que piensan que es incorrecto y *estamos* los que pensamos que no lo es.
> 
> No entiendo por qué tendría que haber concordancia entre el sujeto impersonal y el objeto directo.



Saludos.


----------



## chileno

Ludaico said:


> Saludos.





> *Están* los que piensan que es incorrecto y *estamos* los que pensamos que no lo es.



Y esto está mal?

Porque al parecer "*Hay* los que pensamos que no lo es" estaría mal, al igual que "*Habían* tres hombres parados en la esquina", o no es lo mismo?


----------



## Ludaico

> *Están* los que piensan que es incorrecto y *estamos* los que pensamos que no lo es.					¿Y esto está mal?


Para mí está bien así.


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> Y esto está mal?





> *Están* los que piensan que es incorrecto y *estamos* los que pensamos que no lo es.





Ludaico said:


> Para mí está bien así.



Entonces no vamos con esta otra. 




chileno said:


> Porque al parecer "*Hay* los que pensamos que no lo es" estaría mal, al igual que "*Habían* tres hombres parados en la esquina", o no es lo mismo?



"Había tres hombres esperando en el esquina" o "Habían tres hombres esperando en la esquina"

¿Cuál de esas dos está bien y hay acuerdo en el plural?

Perdona, pero se me ha dicho tantas veces esto, y yo tan estúpido no aprendo.... 

Espero que esto último que dije no me prive de una respuesta tuya. Lo que es más, vuelvo a preguntar ¿si una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra?


----------



## Aviador

Chileno, en la conjugación de los verbos, lo que determina qué desinencia corresponde, es decir, con qué persona gramatical concuerda la conjugación, es el *sujeto*, nunca el complemento. Por eso es que no es correcto algo como: _Yo tienen dos hijos_. El complemento podrá ser plural, pero el sujeto es singular: _yo_. Por lo tanto la conjugación debe ser en primera persona *singular*.
El verbo _haber_ de existencia, es impersonal. Como verbo impersonal, es decir, que no tiene sujeto, se conjuga *sólo* en tercera persona singular. Nunca en otra. No importa si su complemento (la cosa habida) es plural. Como ya dije, los verbos no se conjugan de acuerdo con su complemento. Por lo tanto, la única opción posible es: _*(Ø) Había* tres hombres esperando en el esquina_. El símbolo Ø indica un elemento vacío que en este caso ocupa el lugar donde debería estar el sujeto si no fuera _haber_ un verbo impersonal.

Por otra parte, el verbo _estar_ es como cualquier verbo personal (que tiene sujeto) en castellano y se conjuga en todas las personas gramaticales según corresponda a su sujeto y no sólo en la tercera singular como los impersonales. Por lo tanto, son correctas las dos frases que citas: "_*Están* los que piensan que es incorrecto y *estamos* los que pensamos que no lo es_".


----------



## Peterdg

chileno said:


> "Había tres hombres esperando en el esquina" o "Habían tres hombres esperando en la esquina"
> 
> ¿Cuál de esas dos está bien y hay acuerdo en el plural?


Así. No hay concordancia porque es una construcción impersonal. (Por la misma razón, "habemos" no es posible, no sólo porque la primera persona del plural sería "hemos", sino también porque la concordancia no es posible).

Si lo dijeras en el presente, ¿cómo sería en plural si hubiera concordancia?: Hay tres hombres esperando en la esquina/hay un hombre esperando en la esquina.


----------



## chileno

Entonces para "hay los que pensamos que no lo es" que está mal, ¿la única opción es cambiar ese "hay" por "estamos"?


----------



## Bashti

Hay un gato en el tejado. Hay tres gatos en el tejado. ¿Qué hay en el tejado? Un gato. O tres gatos.

Hay quien piensa de una manera y quien piensa de otra. Hay quienes piensan de una manera y quienes piensan de otra.

Hay quienes piensan X y otros que pensamos Y.

Hay es impersonal y por ahí hay que meterle el diente. Echad una ojeada a vuestra gramática.


----------



## jazmin1492

Namarne said:


> Hola: Yo creo que sí se puede decir, pero cambiando algo, claro: "somos muchos los que pensamos distinto"; "algunos pensamos distinto"; "somos más de uno los que pensamos distinto". Comparto esta duda. Creo que en la lengua hablada, es como lo diría yo, pero la concordancia verbal no es correcta, desde luego.
> Se podría decir: "hay muchas personas, entre las que me incluyo, que piensan distinto". (Pero mi tendencia sería a usar "pensamos" en lugar de "piensan", a pesar de todo).
> 
> Esperemos la opinión de los gramáticos.
> 
> Saludos.
> (Me he cruzado con Ludaico. Veo que él sí que propone "piensan" en un ejemplo similar).


Hola  sí mi tendencia también sería la misma jaja y es que cuando estamos muy entretenidos en una conversación no estamos precisamente al pendiente de esos detalles.


----------



## jazmin1492

Muchas gracias a todos los que me han respondido, me han sido de gran utilidad sus respuestas.


----------



## jazmin1492

Pero entonces ¿no es correcto? ¨hay muchas personas que pensamos diferente¨ o ¨hay muchas personas que nos parecemos¨ ¨hay muchos estudiantes que somos inteligentes en la escuela¨


----------



## jazmin1492

Emplear el verbo existir es correcto me imagino, como cité en un ejemplo de arriba, yo creo que lo más fácil y directo para incluirse en un grupo es emplear el verbo existir ¿no creen?. ¨existimos gente que pensamos distinto¨ ¨existimos personas para todo¨ 

existir 

ser, estar, encontrarse, _*haber*_, vivir, hallarse, coexistir, encontrarse, conservarse


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

_"Hay quienes pensamos diferente"_, me parece correcto. También _"Hay personas que pensamos diferente"_. Ambas equivalentes pero sin y con antecedente expreso respectivamente.

No creo que el utilizar _personas _como sujeto de la subordinada de relativo imponga que su verbo se conjugue en tercera persona del plural necesariamente. Creo que se puede hablar, y de hecho se habla, de sujetos plurales en los que el hablante se incluye (_Los hombres/Las mujeres *somos *así; Los humanos *deberíamos *ser más civilizados_). Ni el nombre plural ni el artículo plural imponen que su verbo se tenga que tratar gramaticalmente de terceras personas.


----------



## jazmin1492

juandiego said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> _"Hay quienes pensamos diferente"_, me parece correcto. También _"Hay personas que pensamos diferente"_. Ambas equivalentes pero sin y con antecedente expreso respectivamente.
> 
> No creo que el utilizar _personas _como sujeto de la subordinada de relativo imponga que su verbo se conjugue en tercera persona del plural necesariamente. Creo que se puede hablar, y de hecho se habla, de sujetos plurales en los que el hablante se incluye (_Los hombres/Las mujeres *somos *así; Los humanos *deberíamos *ser más civilizados_). Ni el nombre plural ni el artículo plural imponen que su verbo se tenga que tratar gramaticalmente de terceras personas.


Hola, Juan Diego, gracias me gustó mucho tu respuesta, a mí también me parece correcto y no suena mal, y además es muy común escuchar o leer ese tipo de frases con mucha tranquilidad. Tanto el primero ejemplo como el segundo, más el segundo. Saludos.


----------



## Gato Hedonista

jazmin1492 said:


> Ya sé que habemos no está registrada en el diccionario y que no es correcto su uso pero si deseo incluirme en un determinado grupo entonces ¿cómo expreso la idea? si quiero decir *¨habemos personas que pensamos distinto¨* es decir incluirme entre esas personas que piensan distinto ¿de qué forma lo expreso? no puedo decir ¨somos personas que pensamos distinto¨ entonces ¿cómo es correcto para incluirme? no sólo en esta oración si no en todas en las que quiera incluirme ¨*en la escuela también habemos estudiantes inteligentes*¨ en ésta sí sería correcto ¨en la escuela también somos estudiantes inteligentes¨? además de estas formas ¨existimos muchas personas que pensamos distinto¨ ¨en la escuela también existimos estudiantes inteligentes¨  ¿hay otra forma más correcta o directa? ¿es correcto?  ¨hay muchas personas que pensamos distinto?¨ ¨hay muchos estudiantes que somos inteligentes en la escuela¨ ¨hay muchas mujeres que pensamos que no todos los hombres son iguales¨



¿Acaso se podría decir *"Hay quienes pensamos distinto"*? 

Muy buena pregunta. Llevo toda la vida diciendo "habemos" sin saber que es incorrecto. Pero tras leer aquí todas las discusiones sobre el tema, ya me quedó claro por qué lo es. 

¿Será que para muchos de nosotros "habemos" nos da la finta de tratarse de un participio genuino debido a la influencia de la frase "*habemus papam*"? 

"*En la escuela también habemos estudiantes inteligentes" *

¿"En la escuela también hay quienes somos estudiantes inteligentes"? ¿Qué tal?

Les pido por favor sus opiniones expertas al respecto ya que me me gustaría dominar bien este concepto en práctica. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Doraemon-

"Habemos" es siempre incorrecto, ya no solo en el caso del haber impersonal (que solo admite la tercera persona del singular, en el tiempo verbal que sea: hay, había, ha habido, habrá...) sino porque la conjugación en primera persona del plural de haber es *hemos*. "Habemos" no existe en ningún caso, en ninguna de las acepciones de "haber".
En el caso del _habemus papam_ no significa ese "habemos" (sic), en el sentido de "hay", sino "tenemos", que es otro significado distinto del verbo haber, ya en latín y en general en los idiomas indoeuropeos (como el "have" inglés, que es tanto "haber" como "tener", y que aún persiste aunque casi desaparecido en castellano, ver la acepción 4 de la RAE de "haber"), y que no siendo impersonal sí se conjuga, lógicamente, en todas las personas gramaticales. Resumiendo: que _habemus papam_ significa "tenemos Papa", no "hay Papa", y no tiene ninguna relación con este tema.
"Hay quienes pensamos diferente" yo diría que está bien, no veo por qué no, aunque suena más elegante "hay personas que pensamos diferente". Puede resultar forzado y confuso iniciar una frase subordinada con un pronombre de relativo (quienes) sin referente anterior. Si no se dice no pasa nada, pero si este referente existe en la frase lo lógico es ponerlo donde toca: "En la escuela también habemos (sic) estudiantes inteligentes" -> "En la escuela también hay estudiantes que somos inteligentes", que es mucho más claro que "En la escuela también hay quienes somos estudiantes inteligentes", que aunque pueda ser gramaticalmente correcto suena un tanto extraño y enrevesado.


----------



## Gato Hedonista

Doraemon- said:


> "Habemos" es siempre incorrecto, ya no solo en el caso del haber impersonal (que solo admite la tercera persona del singular, en el tiempo verbal que sea: hay, había, ha habido, habrá...) sino porque la conjugación en primera persona del plural de haber es *hemos*. "Habemos" no existe en ningún caso, en ninguna de las acepciones de "haber".
> En el caso del _habemus papam_ no significa ese "habemos" (sic), en el sentido de "hay", sino "tenemos", que es otro significado distinto del verbo haber, ya en latín y en general en los idiomas indoeuropeos (como el "have" inglés, que es tanto "haber" como "tener", y que aún persiste aunque casi desaparecido en castellano, ver la acepción 4 de la RAE de "haber"), y que no siendo impersonal sí se conjuga, lógicamente, en todas las personas gramaticales. Resumiendo: que _habemus papam_ significa "tenemos Papa", no "hay Papa", y no tiene ninguna relación con este tema.
> "Hay quienes pensamos diferente" yo diría que está bien, no veo por qué no, aunque suena más elegante "hay personas que pensamos diferente". Puede resultar forzado y confuso iniciar una frase subordinada con un pronombre de relativo (quienes) sin referente anterior. Si no se dice no pasa nada, pero si este referente existe en la frase lo lógico es ponerlo donde toca: "En la escuela también habemos (sic) estudiantes inteligentes" -> "En la escuela también hay estudiantes que somos inteligentes", que es mucho más claro que "En la escuela también hay quienes somos estudiantes inteligentes", que aunque pueda ser gramaticalmente correcto suena un tanto extraño y enrevesado.



Muchas gracias por su aporte Doraemon.


----------



## S.V.

La NGLE (4.13d) menciona que_ habemos_ "se encuentra en el habla coloquial de muchos países hispanohablantes", aunque "fuertemente estigmatizada en España" (d).


----------



## Gato Hedonista

S.V. said:


> La NGLE (4.13d) menciona que_ habemos_ "se encuentra en el habla coloquial de muchos países hispanohablantes", aunque "fuertemente estigmatizada en España" (d).



Sí, así es. Igual solo usaré "habemos" para cuando esté con los cuates.


----------



## Doraemon-

S.V. said:


> La NGLE (4.13d) menciona que_ habemos_ "se encuentra en el habla coloquial de muchos países hispanohablantes", aunque "fuertemente estigmatizada en España" (d).


Por supuesto, no habría pregunta del amigo si no la usara él y su entorno. Me refiero a que no existe como forma normativa/culta/..., como lo quieras llamar, de las que te aparecerán en un diccionario.
También se encuentra "andé" en el habla coloquial de donde yo vivo, pero no es la conjugación correcta, con todas las discusiones filosóficas que pueda haber sobre la corrección del lenguaje.


----------



## S.V.

El ejemplo que dan solo suena jocoso, como dicen. No tiene el estigma de _haiga_ o _dijistes_, por aquí: "_Lo mismo que hay flacos, habemos gordos"_.


----------



## Circunflejo

Quisiera decir que quien desee escribir o hablar en castellano antiguo puede usar habemos sin problema alguno puesto que antaño sí que se empleaba.


----------



## Aviador

Sí, pero no en el caso que atañe a la pregunta original de este hilo: _Habemos personas que pensamos distinto_.
La razón es que cuando significa existencia, _haber_ es impersonal, es decir, no tiene sujeto agente, quien  realiza la acción de haber. Las personas habidas son el complemento directo del transitivo _haber _y no son quienes ejecutan la acción, por lo tanto, el verbo no puede concordar con ellas: *x*_Nosotros habemos personas que pensamos distinto_.


----------

